# What is your Real Age-Take the Test!



## TigerWoman (Apr 2, 2006)

This is a detailed test of your overall health and fitness level.  It told me to cut back my exercise.  I'm walking two dogs daily, 4 kickboxing classes and 3 TKD classes -- I suppose.  What cardio, what strength, what flexibility etc. is not combined so it looks like TKD cardio/strength workouts are double the time. 

It also had some good comments about what supplements/ dosages and what foods.  Warning, I didn't know my LDL/HDL cholesterol levels so it told me to include more unsaturated fats in my diet. Didn't ask if I already did.  I'm ten years younger but if I made changes, I could shave two more years off by July.  Wonder what two years feels like?? Be honest, and give as many answers as you can... TW

http://www.realage.com/ralong/entry.aspx?cbr=GGLE69_R


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 2, 2006)

21-5.6...

I'm 15.4...man, I can't even drive.:idunno:


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 2, 2006)

Calendar Age: 38.1
RealAge:  37.0


----------



## Kacey (Apr 2, 2006)

Calendar age 40 (okay, in 3 weeks); real age 37.6


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 2, 2006)

I kept thinking it was going to tell me I was 80 years older after answering the questions. Turnes out I'm 3.6 years younger. Do I buy it? I don't know.


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 2, 2006)

Darn, im too young to take it....Ah well, stuff happens.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 2, 2006)

Not good... 

Calendar age is 44.3
Difference is *+*10.7 
Real Age is 55.0 

:vu::wah:I'm gonna die. 
:tantrum: Not gonna go quietly I'll assure ya'll of *THAT!*


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 3, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Not good...
> 
> Calendar age is 44.3
> Difference is *+*10.7
> ...



How did THAT happen?  There was a lot of stuff beside eating right and exercising. Genetics, married or not, friends, having a dog (or 2), smoking, drinking, blood pressure, cholesterol levels... proclivities to descend to dark places...was that in there?   TW


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 3, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Not good...
> 
> Calendar age is 44.3
> Difference is *+*10.7
> ...



You must have cheated on the test!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 3, 2006)

Calendar age:  39.7, Today, 								April 3, 2006, your RealAge is 35.1!  

I actually feel like I am 27...

- Ceicei


----------



## hemi (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont think I like that test!! It said *Today, April 3, 2006, your RealAge is 40.4!*

*I just turned 33 a few days ago *


----------



## green meanie (Apr 3, 2006)

Calendar age: 37.3
Real age: 32.2

I ain't buying it either.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 3, 2006)

Today, April 3, 2006 your Real Age is 33.7
My Real Age is 31..


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 3, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> How did THAT happen?  There was a lot of stuff beside eating right and exercising. Genetics, married or not, friends, having a dog (or 2), smoking, drinking, blood pressure, cholesterol levels... proclivities to descend to dark places...was that in there?   TW


Well I answered best as I could, honestly as I could... I don't know my Cholesterol levels or any of the other stuff. I do smoke (trying to quit), my family does have a history of heart disease, I dunno... 
I had a dream the other night rappelling into a cave and the rope gave way... t'was a long-long long way to fall... of course I woke up before hitting the floor. 
:idunno: mebbe I'm just not that lucky... heh...


----------



## donna (Apr 8, 2006)

I have found this calculator to be more accurate:ultracool 
http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/HealthAge.html


----------



## Korppi76 (Apr 10, 2006)

difference -10.1 years.I used first link


----------



## bydand (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow neat, I couldn't get the first link to open so used the other link and Actual age=42  Health age=31 I'll take it!  Even though I still feel like a teenager.


----------



## wee_blondie (May 8, 2006)

Damn - I'm only 22 but they reckon I'm 29.2!!

Nah, I'm not buying it.  I eat well, sleep well and train hard and thats what I intend to keep doing!  I don't smoke but do drink a little (you find me a Scot that doesn't!).  Get the impression that they're trying to sell their crap.  Personally, I listen to what my body tells me and respond appropriately - that's my philosophy and I'm sticking to it!

Why would you trust a guy called Dr Oz????


----------

